# Other Animals > Other Amphibians >  About slamander n newt HELP　ＡＳＡｐ

## bloodaxe

I interesting to keep some salamander or newt species but the problem the place where i life got a warm temperature n humid (tropical) around 28-30c /82F n up so which kind of species i can keep n not got stress coz high temperature

----------


## John Clare

Tylototriton verrucosus (*not* Tylototriton shanjing), Cynops ensicauda, Cynops pyrrhogaster, Pleurodeles waltl.  Those are the species that spring to mind that would tolerate those temperatures, although they are not optimal temperatures for even those species.

----------


## bloodaxe

thanks john but i rather not keep that species i dont want they life but always suffering a whole life  :Big Grin:

----------


## bloodaxe

all that species i ever saw it except the last one they eat it in china n also for pet feeder i ever planned to give them to my frog but i saw at national geographic some salamander release poiseon in frog mouth =x  n the optimal temperature max is 25c they will die faster when i take them to indonesia  :Embarrassment:   n john i guess u never saw some kind of giant china salamander they can grow up bigger than our leg so scarry but they breed it n sell it on the supermarket for food

----------


## Kurt

You mean _Andrias davidianus_?

----------

